# 1099-K Only Schedule C



## Jackson09 (Mar 5, 2016)

I started driving for UBER in December 2016. When completing a Schedule C with ONLY 1099-K income, What to enter in Box C and D? I don't have a separate business, I am a ride-share driver (part-time). Thank you in advance.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I think you can leave them blank.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

both stay blank


----------



## Jackson09 (Mar 5, 2016)

OK. I left them blank but Turbo Tax Deluxe will not let me e-file if I have blank on Schedule C fields (C and/or D and/or E). I have read about upgrading to Home and Business Edition on other posts, I have worked around the Schedule C issues with Deluxe except for e-filing. Does anyone know of a work-around?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Jackson09 said:


> OK. I left them blank but Turbo Tax Deluxe will not let me e-file if I have blank on Schedule C fields (C and/or D and/or E). I have read about upgrading to Home and Business Edition on other posts, I have worked around the Schedule C issues with Deluxe except for e-filing. Does anyone know of a work-around?


If you're e-filing I think you have to upgrade; the CD of the Deluxe version has the Schedules C and SE.
The form clearly says to leave them blank if your business name is your own name on line A. It may be the lack of those schedules, rather than the empty spaces causing the problem.
Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional.


----------



## Jackson09 (Mar 5, 2016)

I have Schedule C completed and according to the SE short form, I do not have to file form SE because net income is under the threshold (I think either $400 or $600. I only worked Uber in December 2016 on and off.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Jackson09 said:


> I have Schedule C completed and according to the SE short form, I do not have to file form SE because net income is under the threshold (I think either $400 or $600. I only worked Uber in December 2016 on and off.


Hmm... but it won't let you e-file with the blank spaces, right? Maybe that's how they force you to upgrade.
The threshold for the SE form and FICA is $400 profit. $600 is for issuing a 1099 to independent contractors.


----------

